# Looking for new axe



## Tiewire (Sep 7, 2013)

Looking at council tools axes. Are the velvicut axes worth the extra money? If anyone has any firsthand knowledge of these axes let me know . Thanks in advance.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's a pretty decent review 

http://http://woodtrekker.blogspot.com/2012/08/council-tool-velvicut-hudson-bay-axe.html

If you're thinking about getting into axes read through the rest of his blog. Lots of great info, history, etc there.


----------

